# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Αναζήτηση σχηματικού για το το ενεργό ηχείο GSR12 της M-audio

## Thansavv

Γεια σας. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος έχει σχηματικό διάγραμμα για το το ενεργό ηχείο GSR12 της M-audio?
Ευχαριστώ,
Θανάσης

----------

